
Computer Topology and 3-Manifolds pg. 312 [pdf] - dvt
http://www-math.mit.edu/%7Eandyp/Figures/FIGURE2.pdf
======
King-Aaron
This is particularly abstract without any context...?

~~~
RandomInteger4
Just speculating, but I'd have to assume it has to do with VLSI design and
reducing complexity of how wires are laid out on the die in order to increase
efficiency.

